# Kurosaki Western R2 240mm gyuto



## Dylancsexton (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello and good morning, I was wondering if I could get a little help pricing this Kurosaki Western R2 240mm gyuto. It's a little tricky getting any info on this knife. 

Thank you as always to everyone who is able to help. Any extra info I can get on this knife is very much appreciated. Cheers.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 7, 2021)

FWIW I'm finding retail listings between $650 and $750.


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> FWIW I'm finding retail listings between $650 and $750.


That's awesome, thank you very much. Is that in Canadian or USA dollars?


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 7, 2021)

I think USD. Here are some sample listings in various configurations.









Yu Kurosaki R2 Shizuku Western Gyuto 240mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...




knifewear.com













Yu Kurosaki R2(SG2) Hammered SHIZUKU Custom MCBC Japanese Chef's Gyuto Knife 240mm with Black Micarta Handle


Yu Kurosaki R2(SG2) Hammered SHIZUKU Custom MCBC Japanese Chef's Gyuto Knife 240mm with Black Micarta Handle




www.hocho-knife.com















Yu Kurosaki "Shizuku" R2/SG2 Kiritsuke-Gyuto 180mm with Turquoise Stabilized-Wood Handle


Extremely sought after and stunning looking knife by Yu Kurosaki with his signature "Shizuku" (waterdrop) tsuchime pattern on the incredibly looking stainless jigane. Ground beautifully towards the edge, the jigane including the entire tsuchime pattern is then painstakingly mirror-polished...




store.burrfection.com


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 7, 2021)

Well thank you very much. I very much appreciate your time and help. Cheers sir.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> I think USD. Here are some sample listings in various configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanknyou very much for your time. I really appreciate it. Cheers.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## drsmp (Mar 7, 2021)

Those are all the new KTip version gyuto listing for more bucks. The OP has the old style that looks like a Masakage Zero gyuto - so harder to accurately price. Since these were sold at CKTG 3-4 years ago, they maybe able to help with prices.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 7, 2021)

Going back over the listings, the Knifewear, Hocho-Knife, and Burrfection listings appear to be for a k-tip version, not sure how affects pricing. They also have slightly different handle options.

The one closest to your 240 is the Razorsharp version. "Normal" gyuto profile and the stock micarta handle with mosaic pin. That one was listed for $700 retail:


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 7, 2021)

drsmp said:


> Those are all the new KTip version gyuto listing for more bucks. The OP has the old style that looks like a Masakage Zero gyuto - so harder to accurately price. Since these were sold at CKTG 3-4 years ago, they maybe able to help with prices.



Yessir fair point, but the one sold by Razorsharp in Singapore was the same configuration as the OP's and it was listed for $700. So same approximate price it turns out.

(Unless that was in Singapore dollars ...I guess OP could also just write to Razorsharp and ask. They're pretty responsive.)


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 7, 2021)

Well I just wanted to thank everyone again who took time out of there lives to do some research for me. I truly appreciate it . Cheers and thanks again.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## drsmp (Mar 7, 2021)

@chiffonodd Yep the Razorsharp knife is (like CKTG version)also from 2017 - if Singapore $ = 525 USD . 
KNS US site has one of the 240 Shinko gyutos (Zero clones) with gidgee handle for under $400 and Masakage Zero 240s with Ironwood handles are $570
OP has listed knife for $525 on eBay which seems like a good price


----------



## LucasFur (Mar 14, 2021)

This knife with the brass Ferrule was listed on kkf in 2015 for $500usd. Mark4pt0 had one for sale used for $450. In like 2016/2017. Never saw another exactly like that for sale since.
CGuarin has a video of it on It, I remeber watching it the day after it came out. 
I was debating about this or a sukenari zdp ... chose the suk for the damascus. This handle was super unique. I tried to custom order one from knifewear through their masakage line. A zero with custom specs Essentially.


----------

